# Super Pet Multilevel cage....



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone have THIS cage? Do you like it? I found one cheap, but dont want to buy it if it isnt a good rattie cage


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i have two of a similar type of superpet cage stacked together. there are a couple things i don't like about it: bar spacing is big and it has to be covered if you have young/small rats. the plastic tabs on the levels that snap into the bars are pretty weak and tend to snap off, as do the tabs on the ramps, but they are replaceable, if you want to deal with that.

the good things are, it can be put on a stand with wheels (not sure if you have to order that separately?). if yours is similar to mine, the plastic clips make it easy to disassemble and clean the panels. it's not terribly heavy in pieces. the one you're looking at sounds pretty spacious.

there are pros and cons. i've had mine a year and i'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i have a similar type though i think miine is a little bigger.
if i were you i wouldn't get that cage, i don't think it is very good. (i don't know that is just my oppioin)


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Ugh. I don't have this cage, but I do have a superpet cage. The levels on my cage are the same, and I HATE them. There's little pee-traps around the edges of the levels, which are a pain to clean. You'll have to cover the cage in hardwire cloth, which will have to be replaced every few months (unless you can find hardwire cloth that's powder coated). And, as stated before, the plastic tabs WILL break. I haven't even had mine for a year, and it's going to have to be replaced soon.

Plus, this particular cage is only a foot and a half deep... which is on the small side.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I have officially declared never to buy a super pet cage again. These cages are horrible. My rat can chew through that plastic within a few hours.

Get this if you want to, but don't be surprised if you wake up one day and theres a hole on the side of the plastic part of this cage and your rats nowhere in sight.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i personally don't like it. i am very picky about cages. lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hated the pee river shelves but once you remove those and make your own shelves and levels the cage was fine 
Mine only had the door on the bottom, but I think this one has top and bottom which is better.

How much are you supposed to be paying for it, and then we can tell you if its truly worth it.

Here's what I do to SP cages


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

How much are you going to be paying for that cage? I ask because there is another super pet cage that is only like $10 more and is WAY bigger. I don't mind my cage, Yes there is the pee traps but I wipe down my cage alot. Yes the ramps and such are cheaply made, but I have made alternative ways up and down my cage for my rats and they like those ways better so my ramps and such are holding up just fine. Yes the shelves are weak, but I purchased 10 new shelves from the company for $20 shipped so when they start to sag I just replace it with a new shelf, not that big of a deal.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have several of these cages 8 to be exact... the big 5 foot tall ferret ones right down to the smaller ones with the 1/2 bar spacing 

if your rat kids are young.... don't get the ones with ferret bar spacing because it just isn't worth the aggrivation & injury. hardware applications are a pain in the butt, hand, arm, head, fingers & eyeball.... I'm sure you see where I'm going with this. Hardware cloth can leave you looking like you fought a pride of lions & lost if you don't know how to handle the stuff

The pee traps are horrible, no argument there.... but easily remedied by placing fabric or floor tiles over them.... or replace them all together if you are handy with DIY projects. I do all the above but in a couple cages where the clean rats live I just do daily wipe out wioth damp paper towels & a quite vacuum for poos. Personally I never had any of the rats chew the plastic, guess I'm fortunate in that regard since some people have had destructo-rats chew them up.

However I love these cages because they are light weight & can be easily collapsed & stored if needed. I live in a hurricane zone so this is a perk. If I were in a position of having to evacuate I could easily collapse the cages & put rats in carriers. I also have rats that come & go with my efforts to take in surrendered pets. I can keep the cages not used stored under beds or in other hidey spots in the house. They pretty much collapse right down to fit inside the plastic pan

what price are you being quoted & how old are the rats?


----------



## Cowinacape (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone withone of these cages, ever experience much trouble with the ratties trying to chew their way out throught he bottom of the cage?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Cowinacape said:


> Anyone withone of these cages, ever experience much trouble with the ratties trying to chew their way out throught he bottom of the cage?


mine have chewed little holes in the bottom pan, only in the corners. litter falls out sometimes, but they aren't big enough holes for the rats to get out. given time, i'm sure they'd chew them big enough, but i don't plan on keeping the cage much longer.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope mine have never chewed the bottom. The bottom of mine though has metal going anywhere they could really wrap their teeth around though unless they want to chew on solid flat plastic... not sure how they would though.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

She is offering it to me for 40....I dont think Ima take it though..... I have a 1 year old, a 10 month old, and will be adding 1-2 7 week olds in soon (once they hit that age lol)....
What about "Tommy" cages? like this one....
Cage
Ive read reviews, but they seem to be mixed between good or bad..

If anyone has any suggestions on smaller large cages lol (I already have 4 5'x3' cages in my room for the gliders and cant fit another huge one in there, but I want one big enough for my guys to be happy. I'm in the budget anywhere under $85.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I once said I'd never recommend the cage I have but it's kind of grown on me ever since I've modified it a little. I have *this cage*. It's only $79.99 (not counting shipping... but I bought it at a local pet store). It's pretty big for its price. It's not powder-coated so it's liable to corrode over time but it's a rock-solid cage with no chewable parts. If you get it, I would highly recommend putting tile on the wire grilles for the sake of easier cleaning (not to mention little rat feet!). The dimensions are listed on there so you can get an idea of size but the site fails to mention the bar spacing, which is 1".

Have you checked out any *Martin's cages*? They're similar to the PH one I linked and are quite affordable. I also believe the ones I linked are made specifically for rats.

Good luck!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone know about the "tommy" cages?


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about "tommy" cages, but I do know about Martin's cages. I have the "rat highrise" cage. I don't use it that much anymore (I built a giganto franken cage that I love) but it really did the trick when my boys were littler. 

It was a great price as well. I paid like $60 for it (galvanized with powder).

-Rozaylia


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Like I have said in numerous posts- I love martins cages, I now have a playpen, two cages and a travel cage from Martins- I would love these cages.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

I don't know about the tommy cage as such but the design of the base tray looks kinda similar to the furplast ferret cage i got. Best advice i can give if you, if you know you have a rat that chews, be wary!
we shelled out what would be around $300 for our rat cage, and it had a similar lip to the one in the tray base which gave my rats a hold on something to chew through. Long story short, all my ratties were out within a week and i have had a **** of a job trying to plug up chewed holes ever since!
good luck!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

My guys have never really chewed, but they never had any plastic that they were able to chew lol... ugh.....to many things to think about!!

What size Martins cage would you get for 3 boys? What are your opinions on having permanent shelves in it? i like to change cages...alot...im not sure if i would love them.... I like the drop in pan idea, because i can trap the floor fleece under it and they can pull it up constantly (thats what my cage now has). Are the doors big enough to reach in and clean? What else do you love about Martins cages...?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh...and PVC coated or galvanized?? Do they tend to chew the pvc coating??


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I would say the rat highrise or the rat tower would be good for three boys. I love giving ratties a lot of space. They're really reasonably priced cages though, so getting a big one doesn't put too big a hole in the wallet comparatively.

I've had some cages with the coating, and I haven't really noticed any chewing issues. Other folks may have had different experiences...

-Rozaylia


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok...craigslist I found a woman selling a Custom Martins Ferret Cage. It measures a whopping 36x32x36! Top opens, as well as a large door on the front, slide-in tray, 4 levels & ramps....for only $75! She said she bought it for around $200..waiting to hear back to see if it is pvc coated or jst galvanized...

Sounds good right? (calculator says it can hold 12, i'm thinking i want no more than 4 boys so it will be HUGE)


----------

